# 325 ROC 7 parts ID help needed



## KenB (Apr 15, 2016)

Top of the day to all the members. I am new to this forumn and as expected I need a little help with the above Quincy compressor. I acquired this from an old ocean going east coast tug boat. My understanding they used it for starting the old air start diesel engines.

My research indicates this 325 was built in 1955 or 1956. I have rebuilt the lower end including new pistons/rings and rods/bearings/bushings/wrist pins etc. 

I have been trying to ID the head as a 6609 or 6609U but I have been unable to locate the PN in the usual locations on the head but the head I have looks like the 6609 except for the fact the head hold down bolts opposite end of the flywheel are torqued from the bottom.

I am posting a couple of pictures one of the high pressure intake and one of high pressure discharge. I suspect this HP discharge is of an older style since both side valves are at the seat 1.6 inches and upper on the body are about 1.88 inches depending on where you measure. If anyone can ID this HP discharge valve I would appreciate it because I cannot find this particular valve in any of the Quincy 325 information I have available.

The first one is the HP intake pix 1460 and 1458 is the HP discharge. 

Thanks for the help. KenB


----------

